# Benkitlan....Hamilton trader



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Call signs please...would bring back fond memories. Benkitlan was ex city of swansea...many many thanks


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

My October 1963 List of Call Signs shows City of Swansea as GBZT

David
+


----------

